# Anyone Know The Weight Limit On The Dinette Bed In The 21?



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Our owner's manual is in the TT at the dealers. My FIL broke the supports for the dining room table bed and the dealer said that he thinks the weight limit was 100 pounds. Thats crazy to me, especially when they say it can sleep 2. I guess they mean 2 small kids.









Jeni


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JimO said:


> Our owner's manual is in the TT at the dealers. My FIL broke the supports for the dining room table bed and the dealer said that he thinks the weight limit was 100 pounds. Thats crazy to me, especially when they say it can sleep 2. I guess they mean 2 small kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if they are set up the same, but we had my In-laws stay on our dinette for a week and everything was fine.

I would bet that the pieces that support the table when laid flat were loose to begin with, or others have found that they weren't installed correctly enough to support the table.

Steve


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

JimO said:


> Our owner's manual is in the TT at the dealers. My FIL broke the supports for the dining room table bed and the dealer said that he thinks the weight limit was 100 pounds. Thats crazy to me, especially when they say it can sleep 2. I guess they mean 2 small kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2004 23 RS which I believe has the same table as in your's. I was over 300lbs







when I slept on it several nights. Can't see a 100lb limit.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We don't have a 21, it's a 25, but the supposed boards on the fronts of the dinette were nothing but some kind of fibrous wood - glued, and in two short pieces. well, I was kneeling on one end of the table when one shattered. DH replaced those things with real wood. Works MUCH better. I ruined a pair of jeans in the process, but my leg was not too bad.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The manual is always available online Outback Owners Manual from Keystone.

I couldn't find the dinette weight limit in the manual. I would say that the dinnette should be over 300. I agree that the boards supporting the table are a bit shakey. I know the front bunks are 250. I have had someone that big on the dinette.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm still trying to find the weight limit. I was shocked that they tried to weasel out of fixing it based on the weight limit.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Another thuoght on this is the possibility of additional support. I don't know if your dinette is held up by two posts like mine, but if it is I have considered carrying two short posts to elieviate some of the weight from the existing supports. I hope that this helps. Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Call Keystone and get their answer...(574) 535-2100

After they tell you the real weight limit, call your dealer back and tell them they are mistaken and that you need to make an appointment for a warranty repair


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

My wife works for a aluminum manufacturer and we are thinking about replacing the pieces of wood that hold up the table now with two pieces of aluminum that are thicker. Maybe she could also get made the two poles mentioned earlier (good idea).


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Now they say it might not be covered because it looks like we bounced on it. They also say its never a piece that breaks, so it must have been us. Obviously by the responses here, its not unheard of for it to break. They haven't talked to Keystone yet, but I'm ready to fight this one. My FIL was sicker then a dog trying to lay down and the whole thing broke. It took 2 adults to lift the poor guy up. Plus it was the first time we used it. Its always up as a table and not a bed.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The (Wood?) they used on ours was some kind of composite stuff. Two layers, and two short pieces together lengthwise. This did NOT make a sturdy support!
I could have been Seriously injured when the thing broke, as a screw holding it from the inside of the dinette was exposed when the support broke. I was fortunate, as I had a 10 inch scratch from it, and a pair of jeans was ruined. The leg of the jeans was rpiipe wide open. The composite stuff shredded when it broke.

Orus BROKE! And I wasn't bouncing on it.

DH's fix was to use REAL wood, and he bolted the things on.

They won't break again.


----------

